# Living at Umm Al Quwain, Jazirat Al Hamra or Ras Al Khaimah, is it good or bad?



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi all ...

Back in the Middle East for a couple of months and now looking around for possible areas to live for (my wife, two small dogs and a cat .... all yet to come over from Oz) and myself

Neither of us are worried about remotness. I like salt water fishing, boating, golf (with my wife mainly just being into reading - so she has no real issues with any location as long as she can get a good source of reading material)

Can anyone give me some feed back regards living in: Umm Al Quwain, Jazirat Al Hamra or Ras Al Khaimah, good bad or indiferent. Are there any or many expats there?. 

They look to be between 35 - 50 miles from DBX which is right next to where I need to travel for my daily commute. 

If positive, would it be better to travel up and down via Sharjah or inland via Emirates Rd ??? :confused2:

Cheers
Greg


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Al Hamra is nice, there's a beach club there and a few other brits there too, then there's the cove rotana (see another thread), then there's RAK itself. I like RAK, you're better off on the al hamra side though, that way you're against all the traffic.

Speaking of Traffic, the only real problem you'll have on emirates road (don't even think about going through sharjah) is at national paints in both directions, basically avoid between 7 and 10am and 4-8pm, then you'll fly through.

Failing that it's about 30-45mins hold up.

I like Al Hamra, good golf courses (so i'm lead to believe) and a spanish resort like living bit like the costa del rak!


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

We live in Al Hamra and like Andy Capp said there are several brits, south african and a few of us from Canada and the states.

We enjoy it. Its fairly quiet. There are just finishing the beach area which should be done soon, several public pools around the residents and the mall is almost finished which has a spinney's.


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

If you like peace and quite and hate traffic jams and ridiculous rent, then the areas you suggested are perfect.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Went for a quick run up towards Ras Al Khaimah this morning. (didn't even get there ... I finished up turning around and comming back) 

Now being an Ozzy, I am akin to driving distances when needed as I have in the past, but that is rediculous to consider as a daily commute. .... good luck to those who do!

I will have a re think and look at something closer ... (I know I'm a whimp!!)


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Went for a quick run up towards Ras Al Khaimah this morning. (didn't even get there ... I finished up turning around and comming back)
> 
> I will have a re think and look at something closer ... (I know I'm a whimp!!)





You can't have your shwarma and eat it!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mcd1203 said:


> We live in Al Hamra and like Andy Capp said there are several brits, south african and a few of us from Canada and the states.
> 
> We enjoy it. Its fairly quiet. There are just finishing the beach area which should be done soon, several public pools around the residents and the mall is almost finished which has a spinney's.


Do you know my mate Colin - oldish.... Nice bloke, works for Petrofac????


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

I've met only other moms in the area. but I may have seen him at spinney's. where's he from.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> Went for a quick run up towards Ras Al Khaimah this morning. (didn't even get there ... I finished up turning around and comming back)
> 
> Now being an Ozzy, I am akin to driving distances when needed as I have in the past, but that is rediculous to consider as a daily commute. .... good luck to those who do!
> 
> I will have a re think and look at something closer ... (I know I'm a whimp!!)



If you work is in Dubai , then best place among your selection is Al Hamra Village. ( In Jazerat-Al hamrah). It is totally 35 minutes commute from your place to Khawrneej Road Dubai ( Dubai Airport Road).

After Spinnney;s Take Exit 119 and come to Emirates Road-311 , then Take exit 90 and come to Dubai Bypass 611 go straight and after crossing sharjah you will find Dubai Airport Exit. Take that Exit and you will be on Kharwaneej Road. Now for rest journey it depends where you actual work place is.

Average speed 140Km/hour 

I am daily commuting from Ras Al Khaimah to Bur Dubai and it is taking door-to-door I hour 20 minutes


----------

